# Grillin and chillin in Owensboro Ky



## rvking (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey Guys I am heading over to Owensboro this weekend to a beautiful campground named Diamond Lakes Resort. From what I can tell the only KCBS sanctioned cookoff in Ky. is held there. If anyone wants more info checkout Diamond lakes Owensboro on the web.
 I have stayed here several times the place is beautiful and the staff and owners are awesome. Should be a great time and some good Q
If anyone wants to hook up there shoot me an email at [email protected]


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 21, 2009)

Have fun and get lots of Qview...


----------



## moltenone (Sep 21, 2009)

have a good one rv' i need to get out there sometime.

Mark


----------

